# Shrimp safe method of getting rid of planaria?



## Lifeblood (Jan 31, 2012)

I know I have seen it posted about de-wormer for this could anyone confirm what kind of de-wormer and recommend dosages.

Also can you confirm this is planaria

vid - Planaria?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

A quick forum search on "planaria" brings up many, many useful results.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...166552-alternatives-getting-rid-planaria.html

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp-other-invertebrates/140270-panacur-c-get-rid-planaria.html


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

Only 1 best method: No-Planaria about $13 last for years.
Don't bother doing other method. I use this and it worked so fast and harm nothing else but just planarias.


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

I used panacur in 6 tanks.CRS SS and up,CBS SS and up,blue tigers,cardinal shrimps,
yellow shrimps and sakura shrimps.
No dead shrimps but it cost me like $60 for 6x20gal.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

plamski said:


> I used panacur in 6 tanks.CRS SS and up,CBS SS and up,blue tigers,cardinal shrimps,
> yellow shrimps and sakura shrimps.
> No dead shrimps but it cost me like $60 for 6x20gal.


What? How did it cost so much? You're supposed to use 0.1g per 10gallons. And on amazon.com you can get 4x 1g packets for like $5.


----------



## Hmoobthor (Aug 15, 2011)

CookieM said:


> Only 1 best method: No-Planaria about $13 last for years.
> Don't bother doing other method. I use this and it worked so fast and harm nothing else but just planarias.


where to get some to hold on hands? incase outbreak later with my shrimp


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

well, what we do with discus

is cut back on feeding, wipe down tank and Water change..

they show up to over feeding


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

Hmoobthor said:


> where to get some to hold on hands? incase outbreak later with my shrimp


Here on this site: http://greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-shrimp-spawning/no-planaria-aquarium.html

I bought it from them, got it in 2nd day. It's work perfectly. There enough to last you couple years in case you never learn your first lesson from over feeding.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

maybe lack of experience and over feeding is what is causeing alot of your problems


----------



## dmagerl (Feb 2, 2010)

No Planaria gets rid of pond snails too.


----------



## Lifeblood (Jan 31, 2012)

wicca27 said:


> maybe lack of experience and over feeding is what is causeing alot of your problems


I don't have a lot of problems, I have had 3 dead shrimp in the last month out of the over 100 I am currently keeping, and all of them showed signs of infection.

Pretty sure everything I said was aimed at being constructive and helpful you chose to make it negative, and that is not my fault. So stop this immature bullcrap. You got my money and I wrote a review of my experience on the internet, now leave it be and stop trying to discredit me because I chose to write an accurate depiction of the experience I had dealing with you as a vendor. 

You have your own tank problems that are far worse than the 3 shrimp I lost to deal with.

Edit-As far as overfeeding, I do not think so, my tank is underpopulated so even the cyclops are thriving with next to no feeding at all, the Planaria are probably eating them.


----------



## Hmoobthor (Aug 15, 2011)

CookieM said:


> Here on this site: http://greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-shrimp-spawning/no-planaria-aquarium.html
> 
> I bought it from them, got it in 2nd day. It's work perfectly. There enough to last you couple years in case you never learn your first lesson from over feeding.


Thanks going to order a package...

my CPD breeding tank is full of them now


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

I used to have planaria but they all went away after I cut back on the feedings. I also added lots of frog bit plants which helped since they kept pulling crap out of the water which made it cleaner. You have two options pretty much: 1. chemicals or 2: feed less. I currently have two tanks set up and I literally have no little pest creatures in them but then again, I feed very very sparingly. Heck, I did not feed today and yesterday's feeding consisted of me scraping the side walls of my tank so they get some algae. I probably won't feed tomorrow either and on Saturday they'll get a small portion of some random borneo wild food.


----------



## Lifeblood (Jan 31, 2012)

hedge_fund said:


> I used to have planaria but they all went away after I cut back on the feedings. I also added lots of frog bit plants which helped since they kept pulling crap out of the water which made it cleaner. You have two options pretty much: 1. chemicals or 2: feed less. I currently have two tanks set up and I literally have no little pest creatures in them but then again, I feed very very sparingly. Heck, I did not feed today and yesterday's feeding consisted of me scraping the side walls of my tank so they get some algae. I probably won't feed tomorrow either and on Saturday they'll get a small portion of some random borneo wild food.


I have not had to feed these guys in over a week ( I tried 3 days ago they didn't even care about the food so I removed the dish) there are about 20 shrimp in a decently planted 25 gallon tank, so there is an excess of food naturally occurring. I have a bunch of copepods (hundreds maybe thousands) that don't bother me and I don't want to add fish to eat them because my berried female OEBT should be hatching any day now.

After I finish this round of antibiotics I will do a water change and wait a week and then if these guys are a problems I will use no planaria. I treated my 55 gallon with safeguard(fenbendazole) even though I have not seen planaria (if there was the African Dwarf frogs or black kuhli loaches would take care of them, mainly to see if it would have any negative effect of the shrimp with the, the young seem fine and none of the residents seem to mind it so far. 

Full write up on my blog once I have treated with both + the antibiotics.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

I have planaria in a lot of my tanks lately. I did not used to but then I started to breed assassin snails and they decimated my MTSs to the point where planaria took over the job of excess food removal. I removed the assassin snails and let the MTSs recover and I find less of the planaria each day. Soon I hope to be back to where there are no or very few planaria. I prefer the MTSs over planaria but can't treat the tanks or it would also kill off all the snails. I bought a planaria trap but so far that has no worked well for me at all.


----------



## Lifeblood (Jan 31, 2012)

garfieldnfish said:


> I have planaria in a lot of my tanks lately. I did not used to but then I started to breed assassin snails and they decimated my MTSs to the point where planaria took over the job of excess food removal. I removed the assassin snails and let the MTSs recover and I find less of the planaria each day. Soon I hope to be back to where there are no or very few planaria. I prefer the MTSs over planaria but can't treat the tanks or it would also kill off all the snails. I bought a planaria trap but so far that has no worked well for me at all.


I recently noticed 2 MTS in my tank, also probably from some of the plants I ordered.

How long does it take for them to reproduce? They are quite small as it is, I am not really familiar with them as I have never had them before?

Thanks for the feedback about the MTS, it is helpful.


----------



## Lifeblood (Jan 31, 2012)

actually random question, could it be that I am seeing them now because I started feeding in a dish and there is less food waste? could they now be more visible because they are searching for food?


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Lifeblood said:


> I have a bunch of copepods (hundreds maybe thousands) that don't bother me and I don't want to add fish to eat them because my berried female OEBT should be hatching any day now.


I was in your situation once where I had tons of baby shrimp. In that case I added guppy fry for a day and they ate all the little unwanted creatures that were suspended in the water. After a day I just took out the fry and brought them to a pet store.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Lifeblood said:


> actually random question, could it be that I am seeing them now because I started feeding in a dish and there is less food waste? could they now be more visible because they are searching for food?


That's also a very good hypothesis. 

You can get a turkey baster, attach a tube to it and just suck them up. For some reason I HATE anything that tries to live in my shrimp tanks aside from shrimp. I have gone through many different scenarios where I tried to remove various stuff. As I said earlier, holding back on the feedings solved everything for me.


----------



## Lifeblood (Jan 31, 2012)

hedge_fund said:


> That's also a very good hypothesis.
> 
> You can get a turkey baster, attach a tube to it and just suck them up. For some reason I HATE anything that tries to live in my shrimp tanks aside from shrimp. I have gone through many different scenarios where I tried to remove various stuff. As I said earlier, holding back on the feedings solved everything for me.


I don't really mind so long as the things living in the tank pose no risk.

I don't like that planaria, they are nasty little things.

The copepods are getting a little out of control, and I happen to have some guppy fry, thanks for the tip I will give it a go.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Lifeblood said:


> I don't really mind so long as the things living in the tank pose no risk.
> 
> I don't like that planaria, they are nasty little things.
> 
> The copepods are getting a little out of control, and I happen to have some guppy fry, thanks for the tip I will give it a go.


Cool let me know how it goes. You probably have a few days before your OEBT drops her first batch.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Now everyone knows my secret.

I first started raising Endlers so I could have a steady supply of fry to nom up all the little critters without scarfing down my shrimplets.

Dangit.


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> Now everyone knows my secret.
> 
> I first started raising Endlers so I could have a steady supply of fry to nom up all the little critters without scarfing down my shrimplets.
> 
> Dangit.


Secret? :hihi: I've been doing that for years. Common knowledge to use small fish for planaria but also involve risk of getting baby shrimplets eaten.


----------



## dindin (Mar 4, 2009)

I had them in a small tank that unfortunately my students were eye-to-eye with during their lessons. I could just hear them saying "Mommy! Miss Tanya has WORMS in her tank." lol Cutting back on feeding didn't seem to lessen them, in fact there were even more.

So we wiped, changed water, sucked out the mulm from the substrate, repeat repeat, finally completely emptied the tank, threw out the gravel and plants, started over....and they showed up again a few months later. So we used panacur. It worked.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

mts i dont mind as long as you keep feeding low they wont over populate the tank they are really good for substrate as they move it around and reduce toxic gas build up. i have them in most of my tanks


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Ha - I was kidding.

Though, young Endlers are nearly magical for cleaning up copepods and worms. And That's one of the reasons I enjoy them so much with shrimp (when they're young).



CookieM said:


> Secret? :hihi: I've been doing that for years. Common knowledge to use small fish for planaria but also involve risk of getting baby shrimplets eaten.


----------



## plantfans (Oct 4, 2015)

As read here, some poster said it's overfeeding that bring the planaria problem, but my planted tank only have 3 algae eaters and one pea puffer that ate all the snails, I never feed and all of a sudden, I found the triangular head planaria moving on the glass surface. Does anyone here know why and give me advice?


----------

